# Will any of these mosses, ferns, or lichen work in my vivarium?



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

I was out in woods this past weekend and was able to collect a few samples of various mosses and was wondering if they would hold up to the high humidity of a vivarium. I currently have them in a small greenhouse to test but I figure I could save some time by asking the experts . Also any tips and pointers are greatly appreciated. I plan on putting them in 12" x 12" x 18" enclosure that I have not set up yet. Almost forgot the mosses were collected in the southern part of Virginia some from the embankment of a creek bed and some just on the forest floor. I had to wait for the snow to melt away before I could collect them. I also plan on using the diluted bleach technique, and submerge them in water a few days to try to limit any critters.

1. Moss on cedar - not sure if cedar is safe but thought would be a good starter culture to grow on some drift wood









2. 









3. 









4. Lichen









5. Moss on rock









6. Mini ferns? - The area where I collected these from is also full of ferns









7. 









8. 









9. 









Thanks in advance


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I've tried #8 and #9, but the time of year was cool and fairly dry, so the mosses didn't survive for long. 

I'm using java moss now. I have a piece of driftwood in an aquarium with some moss and a couple of airstones. It didn't take long at all for the moss to cover it. Once it gets established in a vivarium, it will go nuts.

good luck!
kristi


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

guppygal,
Thanks for the response. I am hoping my test in the mini greenhouse will let me know what will stand up in my vivarium. Picking real plants will be the next challenge with so many options it's a bit overwhelming at times.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

#7 and #8 grow in washington too. They did okay for me, but they didn't like the continuous room temps. I think they need a cold moist cycle, otherwise they just peter out after a long time of not really growing but not really dying. Eventually I just switched to tropical mosses and things like that.

Ferns, on the other hand, do fine for me. I went on a walk in the park a year ago, and came back with a couple little fronds of some fern growing in a wet spot. It continues to put out new fronds weekly to this day. I think I may try something like that again as soon as it warms up a little.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive tried all of those except the lichen-or they all look very close to what I had/have. The fern thing is pretty cool it establishes no prob and can get very leggy. The moss underneath that is very tough and will curl up if its gets too dry and will open back up as soon as moistened! As far as if any of them will work-its pretty much a crap-shoot just give them plenty of bright light and non-chlorinated water and keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have #1 growing on a branch in my tank right now. I did not introduce it so who knows how it got there but it seems to be stuck to one spot on the stick and wont spread. Must like rotting wood.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

pnwpdf 
Looks like #7, #8, and #9 are going to be a no go. 

stitchb and RentaPig311,
Thank you as well for the input. 

I think I will eventually end up buying some tropical moss if none of these take off. Hopefully the fern will do well as it looks pretty cool close up.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh if you've got them, might as well try it out . Its free moss. It might do ok for you.

That #7 I still have in a terrrarium. It hasn't died, but it hasn't grown. It looks good, and I should have gotten more. As of now, it just covers a small corner of the tank. It probably won't really grow much, so I should have gotten enough to cover the entire viv floor.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

pnwpdf,
Thanks for the clarification on #7.


----------



## geocalyx (Jan 15, 2011)

#1 looks like it has some Hypnum cupressiforme in there, along with lots of grassy Dicranella heteromala.

#2,#3 Dicranella from what I can tell...this moss would actually grow on top of the soil in shady places, it doesn't need wood. It's kind of short-lived, though, and is replaced by other mosses in the wild when it gets too old.

#4 is that Cladonia rangifera..? It would require full sun and a very consistent style of moisture and temperature extremes to even consider growing. Either way, I don't know much about lichens.

#5 is probably Orthotrichum diaphanum or some species of Ulota. These are from my experience very difficult to grow as they need lots of air and will rot if the conditions aren't just perfect. (In the wild, they grow best during winter in a desaturated light surrounded by snow and fog.) Try putting them in vertically somehow, they'll appreciate it.

#6,7 the glossy leaves belong to Mnium or one of its brethren, which should all be very easy to cultivate if given a soaking wet soil and some light. I've kept a Rhizomnium in household conditions for quite a while in a plastic pot with some drainage and constantly moist soil (but periodically dry air). They don't do that well encased behind glass or plastic though (surprisingly), so from my experience they do not work in a viv in the long run. Try them out though, you might end up doing it right.

#6,7 the pine tree branch looking guys are some kind of Polytrichum or Pogonatum; the former can be grown in exact same conditions as peat moss but must not _ever_ dry out ...and the latter will grow in a vivarium from protonema when fresh branches are ground and buried slightly beneath the soil...but will take a very, very long time before growing a "bush" (like, a year or so).

I have no idea what #8 and 9 are, though! The look like some sort of Dicranum or Aloina or even Polytrichum. Can't help you there.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

7 kinda looks like something I've found here in OK, not sure though...if it is the same stuff I've had it do well in vivs. Over the years I've become increasingly convinced that mosses fail, even temperate mosses for people in vivs often because of lack of light. They have a rep as a low light plant which is true compared to many other plants but they actually need more then you'd think to do really well usually. On the order of around 2-3 watts of lighting per gallon depending on how far away they are from the lights, and of course the type. Some get by with less and at least survive if not spread, others will just slowly die out in the same conditions but would do fine with more light. 

Good general guidelines are if the moss is pretty moist but turning light green to yellow/brown then you are approaching to much light. If its kinda dry and turning yellow/brown not enough moisture. If a moss turns darker in your tank then it was outside that is a good sign it would like a little more light, but if it starts turning really light green that means you have just enough or are approaching to much, if it goes yellow from there then you have to much light. Mosses also appreciate a little airflow and keeping supplement powders and hard water off them.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for the late responses for some reason I did not receive a notification. I happen to see this today while checking a PM I received.

geocalyx,
Thanks for the scientific names I can now go and research the requirements for each type of moss a little better.

Dendro Dave,
Thanks for the tips on what to look for as far as success factors. This will let me know if I need to move the mosses to various locations and also help me plan how to lay out the vid with areas that receive more light and those that receive less.

I can not say enough how much of a help this forum has been thus far for a noob like myself. Hopefully my first build will be somewhat of a success .


----------

